# Young bucks from Tweed and Roth Litter #1



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some six week old bucks from Tweed and Roth.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That first buck is DIVINE! And the last one... :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, thanks; they did turn out kinda purty, didn't they?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That is the worlds biggest understatement... XD


----------

